# iMenu for DSTwo



## tempBOT (Oct 1, 2010)

*iMenu for DSTwo*
Unofficial plugin menu replacement.
Some of you are aware that I have been (slowly) working on a replacement for the DSTwo plugin menu...





...Well I have finally added a download link for the first beta release on my website. Currently, I ask that people do not mirror this download, but by all means mirror this post.






 Download

Contributed by spinal_cord​


----------



## Man18 (Oct 1, 2010)

sure i will give this a try when its a little more developed thanks for the hard work


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 1, 2010)

keep up the good work, can't wait til the full release is done


----------



## thebigboss14 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks pretty good. I wish I had a DS2 card to test it but thanks for the effort.


----------



## iFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I shall give this a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## RoMee (Oct 2, 2010)

I guess mod can delete  my topic, 
no point in having two topic on the same subject 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit:
I decided not to use this imenu
it's a little slow, and not really worth it
the only reason to use this is, because it's prettier
not really worth the trouble..


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 2, 2010)

What exact format do icons need to be in?  I thought it was 16-bit BMP, but for some reason I have one icon I was making that just will NOT show up right.  Oddly the other one I made does.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 2, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> What exact format do icons need to be in?  I thought it was 16-bit BMP, but for some reason I have one icon I was making that just will NOT show up right.  Oddly the other one I made does.



some people at the supercard forum was having similar issue, but spinal was complaining about people complaining, so they just stop asking questions
guess everyone has to trouble shoot it them self


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 2, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> some people at the supercard forum was having similar issue, but spinal was complaining about people complaining, so they just stop asking questions


Er...ok then, but still, asking anyway.  I'm not really complaining, I like the app.  This is just really odd since it's in the same format as the other icon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit*
Ah jeez, nevermind.  I made a really foolish typo in the ini (accidentally put the mask as the same BMP as the icon itself).


----------



## RoMee (Oct 2, 2010)

I didn't think they was complaining either..


----------



## Aphexdash (Oct 2, 2010)

Will this be able to use DSCovered now to launch DS games?


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 2, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> 9th_Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incorrect, people were complaining that the menu just didn't work, because they didn't read the readme included in the download. They were complaining about items not showing up when they hadn't created an ini file for them (!) or that the ones that did show wouldn't load when they didn't bother to set the path field or check that it was correct.

The icons are the same format as the ones original used by the official menu. Make sure the dimensions are correct also (40x42). The mask imagges are 8bit bmp. although currently they use the palette index rather than the shade of grey.


----------



## deathking (Oct 2, 2010)

does it take longer then the original to load for anyone else ???
it looks nice but no controler selection is driving me nuts
i will most likely be upgrading back to the supercard original with the next upgrade of firmware.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn what a pitty I don't have an DS2


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 2, 2010)

Do people complain about iPod/iPhone not having d-pad controls in the menu?


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Oct 2, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Do people complain about iPod/iPhone not having d-pad controls in the menu?



Yes people complain about not having d-pad or real buttons *everywhere*


----------



## Sterling (Oct 2, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> *Do people complain about iPod/iPhone not having d-pad controls in the menu?*


That was my first complaint... then I got over it.

Looks like you've been hard at work. Keep it up, and in the meanwhile, I'll give this a whirl.


----------



## joshbean39 (Oct 2, 2010)

well im on vacation and my dads computer dosent have winrar (dont  feel like putting it on)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 2, 2010)

Gave this a (very) quick try - had a couple of problems

Would'nt start up  - Got 'An error has occurred...' Message, so I reinstalled again & this time it did start up but when I tried scrolling - it crashed (Plain Black Screen). 

I'm guessing this is because I didn't have all the nds files that matched all the ini files (all I had was the DSTwo files [Moonshell,GBA etc] & Colors, Lameboy)

Also - small suggestion, perhaps a PC program could be made to make the transistion a little easier ??

> One that 'looks' inside the '/_dstwoplug/' folder 
> Sees what nds files are there 
> Copy the nds files into the '_/plg/'
> Copy the bmp files into '/_images/' folder (& also create a *_mask.bmp' file as well)
> And make the necessary ini files as well, taking the 'name=' from the original '_ds2plugin/ folder & injecting it into a default '/_ini/' file


----------



## creativ (Oct 2, 2010)

I have make a Theme for iMenu
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=13179

Screen:





Only the Clock and loading Screen are not changed


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 2, 2010)

looks like an apple inspired menu (ofcourse the "i" gives it away) but i believe an android type interface would be interesting too
the full release will attract more ppl


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 2, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Do people complain about iPod/iPhone not having d-pad controls in the menu?


the main thing with the DS is you either have to pull out the stylus or smudge the screen, but I honestly don't care that much. As for that guy "upgrading" to the official dstwo firmware, good for him, enjoy you're downgrade

Also, 1.07 is out, does this work with it? (i haven't tried)


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 2, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem.

Note - the usuall way to exit moonshell doesn't work (i forgot the name) but you can just load /_dstwo/dstwo.nds  and it will return you to the menu.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 2, 2010)

Edit:


			
				deathking said:
			
		

> does it take longer then the original to load for anyone else ???
> yes
> 
> QUOTE(CannonFoddr @ Oct 2 2010, 07:37 AM) it did start up but when I tried scrolling - it crashed (Plain Black Screen)
> ...


it crashes for me too when i scroll, nothing is over there, but it's still kinda weird

also, like spinal_cord said the normal way to exit moonshell doesn't work

Edit: rofl, i thought i was editing my first post

it doesn't crash any more, I loaded all of the emulators and some extras, but I keep accidently loading things while trying to scroll =(
you need to make some kind of lock so it doesn't load applications when you're scrolling


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 2, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> The icons are the same format as the ones original used by the official menu. Make sure the dimensions are correct also (40x42). The mask imagges are 8bit bmp. although currently they use the palette index rather than the shade of grey.


Thanks for the reply, I figured it out though.  I managed not to notice that I made a mistake in the ini (the icon and mask were both set as the same bmp).  This showed up as a somewhat garbled icon, so I immediately thought it was either my SD card or icon, when I should've triple-checked the ini.

*edit*
Just to make this post more worth it, here they are...   nothing too fancy, but might spare someone from making a decent icon for Linux, Doom, Quake, and Nethack.  Make sure to edit the ini to point to where your NDS is.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol, I can't believe some people (here and other forums) complaining about how 'long' it takes to boot up! It's less that two seconds! How impatient are these people?!! Do they refuse to watch movies on their DS because moonshell takes a couple of seconds to boot up?


----------



## Jason5877 (Oct 3, 2010)

To get moonshell to reset to firmware you need to rename the (DSTwo.nds) file that came with imenu to (DSI2.nds) and copy it into the (resetmse) folder inside the moonshell folder


----------



## creativ (Oct 3, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Lol, I can't believe some people (here and other forums) complaining about how 'long' it takes to boot up! It's less that two seconds! How impatient are these people?!! Do they refuse to watch movies on their DS because moonshell takes a couple of seconds to boot up?


yes
for me speed is not so important

i need a better interface


----------



## YayMii (Oct 3, 2010)

Spinal, if you do incorporate button controls (I don't mind if you don't though), I'd like it to be like Pokémon's controls (as in the selection cursor doesn't appear unless you press a button on the D-pad).


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 3, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Lol, I can't believe some people (here and other forums) complaining about how 'long' it takes to boot up! It's less that two seconds! How impatient are these people?!! Do they refuse to watch movies on their DS because moonshell takes a couple of seconds to boot up?
> I really don't care, I was just confirming his question.
> 
> QUOTE(Jason5877 @ Oct 3 2010, 08:29 AM) To get moonshell to reset to firmware you need to rename the (DSTwo.nds) file that came with imenu to (DSI2.nds) and copy it into the (resetmse) folder inside the moonshell folder


thanks =D

And like I said before, the main thing I'd like from the next release is a lock while scrolling so it doesn't load applications when you're trying to scroll

PS. random question, but what extension does the SCUMMVM emulator use for the games?

Edit: also, spinalcode is down, so no one can download it atm, but I'm assuming you're probably working on that


Spoiler


----------



## YayMii (Oct 3, 2010)

For people having problems with the download, here's a direct link (Beta 1): http://spinalcode.co.uk/downloads/iMenu_b1.rar


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG! Why can't people do this for the Acekard 2i


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2010)

I ported other my Lucario skin to work on iMenu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=13186


Spoiler



Space there to accommodate the gape


----------



## nathancnc (Oct 4, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Lol, I can't believe some people (here and other forums) complaining about how 'long' it takes to boot up! It's less that two seconds! How impatient are these people?!! Do they refuse to watch movies on their DS because moonshell takes a couple of seconds to boot up?



Agreed, its no big deal


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 4, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> And like I said before, the main thing I'd like from the next release is a lock while scrolling so it doesn't load applications when you're trying to scroll
> Is sorta does. It will only attempt to load something if you release the stylus within about half a second. As long as you hold the stylus for about a second or more, you should be fine for scrolling. A good way to avoid the problem is to use the non-icon areas of the screen for scrolling with.
> 
> 
> ...


It's a reasonably priced host, you have to expect a couple of timeouts now and then. Everything is fine, just try again later.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 4, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do use the space between the dock and the icons, but I just find it kind of annoying, and I hope it is improved it later versions.

The applications can even be loaded if you've moved it half of the way across the screen and let go on it (and holding down for a second or more just seems kind of ridiculous).

My suggestion is to make it so once the the icons have moved 1/2 of the distance between the icons, they cannot be loaded, but either the set of icons stays in place or it is switched to the next set. The only way to load icons should be if it is pressed (and released) while in place (within a second?).

Also, I noticed that to scroll the sets of icons you have to scroll at least approximately 1 and 1/2 icons over for the set to move over when released. While this is fine, and I got used to it, it is different than the iOS scrolling. If you quickly do a fast swipe to the left or right the set of icons will not move, you have have to slowly scroll it over. With iOS the quick swipes are fine, and make switching the screens faster. I realize the DS might not be able to do this, but i think new users will find it awkward and have to adjust, maybe mention it the first time iMenu boots up. 

I know I sound like I'm nitpicking, but I really want to see this loader become the usual for all DSTWO users, it has great potential. I hope you found my suggestions useful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Man18 (Oct 4, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I guess mod can delete  my topic,
> no point in having two topic on the same subject
> 
> 
> ...


its still in development


----------



## Shaun C (Nov 15, 2010)

Great menu spinal_cord.

I look forward to using this more extensively.

Cheers


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 6, 2010)

Another WIP screenshot, just to keep the interest...


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 7, 2010)

i see you added d-pad controls

btw, not to insult you or anything but the GBA icon looks kinda... off


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 7, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> btw, not to insult you or anything but the GBA icon looks kinda... off


lol what a thing to say.
Oh, since I'm posting on an iMenu thread anyways, I might as well post this up since it sort of works...who knows, maybe there are people that like it, but couldn't care less about wasting the time to set it all up.
http://filetrip.net/f23078-iMenu-Plugin-Converter-1-0.html

It just puts the stuff from the _dstwoplugin folder to the right places and makes a generic .ini file for all of them at the moment (thus saving myself a lot of monotonous work). Hopefully I'll get my DSTWO and actually have a use for this program myself.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 8, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Oh, since I'm posting on an iMenu thread anyways, I might as well post this up since it sort of works...
> It just puts the stuff from the _dstwoplugin folder to the right places and makes a generic .ini file for all of them at the moment (thus saving myself a lot of monotonous work).


Nice idea - all we need now is a newer version of iMenu to pop up & then you'll find the whole file structure has changed


----------



## Gan1664 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello

This menu is awesome !

I have EOS 1.09 and DS2tools 1.4 is not compatible with imenu (or i can't manage to do it).

My suggestion is the possibility to use buttons in the menu and a progressive scrolling (not page by page).

Anyway, this application is already very good and better than the supercard one.

Maybe you could talk to Fef51 (the author of DS2tools) to add the possibility to download skins for the menu.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 30, 2011)

Are regular DSTWO custom skins compatible?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Are regular DSTWO custom skins compatible?


If you mean can you take a DSTwo skin & just use it straight away - then  No!!!

iMenu skins only require a few graphics (about 9) while DSTwo skins vary - depending on which skin you are talking about (EOS/Plugin/GBA etc)

You CAN quite easily take a couple of graphics from a DSTwo skin, rename them & use them for the top and bottom screen backgrounds though - if you want iMenu to match in with any other skins that the DSTwo has


----------



## machomuu (Jan 30, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I guess I'll DL this then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

